# pet forums cat show 2011



## adam9317 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I have been looking through this forum and saw the cat show in 2011 with big prizes.

I am thinking of running a cat show this year starting in the next few weeks.

What would everyone think of that

Now I have contacted 8 different online pet stores to see if they would supply prizes, I am still waiting to hear back from them.

I would also need the admin on there to kindly make a new sub forum for this cat show.

Would everyone want to take part in this pet show even if the prizes were pretty small.

What does everyone think of this. 

Even if we don't have any prizes would you still want to take part

thanks everybody 
adam9317


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

id still enter if there wasnt prizes just like showing off me babies


----------



## adam9317 (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks but the only thing is I need a sub forum made.

As soon as it is made I will have the competition started.

Please everyone pm petforum and ask him to make a sub forum and let adam9317 run it


----------



## umarp2k (Aug 2, 2010)

what would the entry criteria be?


----------



## adam9317 (Dec 31, 2010)

any cat. Different categories for different breeds.

also just pet household cats a section for them


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And how will you judge them?


----------



## adam9317 (Dec 31, 2010)

like the pet show in 2008 a poll gets made and everyone on the forum gets to vote for who they want to win


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll pop Tiggy in- and I don't care a jot whether there are prizes or not! I agree with Taylor baby- I just like to show off Tiggle! :thumbup:

Here's a taster of my beautiful grumpy lass!


----------

